# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  تبدیل عکس به نگاتیو

## <برنامه نویس>

سلام 

میشه عکس که بصورت رنگی هستش بخاطر اینکه در بانک اطلاعاتی جای کمتری بگیره به نگاتیو تغییر داد و دوباره موقع نمایش به عکس رنگی بصورت rgb نشون بده 

مرسی

----------


## someCoder

مگه نگاتیو رنگی نیست؟ اینایی که میگی یعنی چی دقیقا؟ 
نکنه منظورت از نگاتیو، سیاه و سفیده؟ اگر اینطوره که نه، نمیشه. اگر میخوای حجمشو کم کنی، این راهش نیست.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

اگه منظور کم کردن ظرفیت عکس برای ذخیره در بانکه به نظر من عکس را اول فشرده کن و فایل فشرده را در بانک ذخیره کن و برای نمایش هم آنرا اول از فشرده خارج سپس نمایش بده 

اگه در همین سایت هم جستجو کنیOcx های Zip  و Unzip  را میتوانی پیدا کنی

----------


## sjj

منظورتون از نگاتیو چیه ؟

----------


## MM_Mofidi

نگاتیو جای کمتری نمیگیره مگر اینکه با فرمت خاصی فشرده بشه
برای اینکار تک تک پیکسلها را باید با کد رنگی قرینه اش جایگزین کنی

----------

